# Starting Today the nonsense will stop!



## Handgunner

This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.

It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.  

Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.

We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.

Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.


----------



## dawg2

I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLdeerHunter25

Im glad to hear this. I have only been a member on here for about a year and have really really enjoyed this forum until lately.  Im glad you guys are stepping in and takin control before its to late and turns into another cry baby know it all forum like the rest out there.


----------



## jamrens

Thank you..


----------



## Jeff Phillips

SIC EM DELTOID

Can we reduce it to 3 infractions


----------



## Handgunner

Jeff Phillips said:


> SIC EM DELTOID
> 
> Can we reduce it to 3 infractions


I haven't been called that in a while! 

Some are already on their 3rd, so it won't take long.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Why not just exile them to the duck hunting forum?


----------



## rabbithound

Thank the Lord above .....

now ya'll get back to those pies !!!


----------



## Handgunner

Twenty five ought six said:


> Why not just exile them to the duck hunting forum?


 

Nick just has gotten that forum straightened out I think!  Now we're turning him loose on this one.  Bummed knee, pain, a mountain man stuck in a house, he's out for blood!


----------



## alanramc

its about time !!! let people enjoy the sport of hunting thats what its all about!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa

I guess that'll be the end of all that nonsense. Yes sir Mr. Handgunner, you are my hero.


----------



## Nicodemus

I hope everybody realizes the seriousness of what can happen, if these words are not followed.


----------



## long_range_stick

If it still has spots can we play connect the dots with the pics first?


----------



## Hut2

Thanks! Good to hear....


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Handgunner said:


> Bummed knee, pain, a mountain man stuck in a house, he's out for blood!



Ol Scratch will get em

1 question, is baiting legal in regard to the above???


----------



## Handgunner

long_range_stick said:


> If it still has spots can we play connect the dots with the pics first?



Right after the bacon has been wrapped around those backstraps and tenderloins.


----------



## Nicodemus

long_range_stick said:


> If it still has spots can we play connect the dots with the pics first?





Might want to read post #1, one more time.


----------



## cav268

Twenty five ought six said:


> Why not just exile them to the duck hunting forum?


 
I'm mad...why must you kill small DUCKS??????

great news!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Thank goodness.......it was kinda ridiculous at times!!


----------



## HUNTERBOB

Thank the LORD ....this has got to end


----------



## shortround1

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.


you got that right brother, hope some of the ribbing is coming from folks that hunt together, if not theirs no room her for that stuff!


----------



## jamrens

no can yall fix the s&s?


----------



## 308-MIKE

thanks guys. i appreciate your efforts.


----------



## DrewDennis

Thanks!


----------



## long_range_stick

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.





Handgunner said:


> Right after the bacon has been wrapped around those backstraps and tenderloins.





Nicodemus said:


> Might want to read post #1, one more time.




OK, so I went back and read the first post one more time and I read another post made by the original poster who made the first post and they have the title Admin besides their name.

Now I highlighted a portion of the original post in magenta .... and it reads .... "Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.".  So I take that as if I am having fun drawing pictures on a deer that has spots on it that I am within what was said by the Admin of this site.  I'm having fun if I am playing connect the dots in the spots.


----------



## HD28

This is GREAT news!


----------



## bigrob82

thank goodness


----------



## Jayin J

It all goes back to what Mama said... If you can't say nothin nice, don't say nothin at all.... Amen....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

cav268 said:


> I'm mad...why must you kill small DUCKS??????
> 
> great news!!!!!






Good job Delton!!


----------



## fulldraw74

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.



Guess we know who has been killing small bucks now......

Its about time someone put their foot down.....


----------



## wargmc

amen


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Good to hear!!..................... Thanks


----------



## germag

Thank the Lord! 





How long now before people start arguing about this in this thread?


Oh...yeah....not long.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

I don't care if you kill a button buck, spotted young deer, spike, a Jake or a public/private land bird.  I would never criticize and legal animal. Every individual has their own circumstance. 
However, I also don't like big brother trying to tell me what to say either. 
Also, ya'll feel free to give me some ribbing if I ever post up a Jake.


----------



## Down4Count

Good.


----------



## elfiii

germag said:


> How long now before people start arguing about this in this thread?
> 
> 
> Oh...yeah....not long.



Won't happen. The Force is with us.


----------



## fatboy84

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.



Nazi Dang D...Felt good to finally get to call someone else that for a change 


Great post


----------



## Nicodemus

TurkeyManiac said:


> I don't care if you kill a button buck, spotted young deer, spike, a Jake or a public/private land bird.  I would never criticize and legal animal. Every individual has their own circumstance.
> However, I also don't like big brother trying to tell me what to say either. Also, ya'll feel free to give me some ribbing if I ever post up a Jake.





Big brother is just keepin` peace on the forum. That`s a small price, to be a member of a private forum.


----------



## AliBubba

Thanks for stepping in!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Nicodemus said:


> Big brother is just keepin` peace on the forum. That`s a small price, to be a member of a private forum.



Maybe. 
Everything in moderation.


----------



## Nicodemus

No maybe to it, TM. We can`t please everybody, and don`t even try. We just do the best we can.


----------



## fatboy84

Gatorb said:


> whooot...so i could post my spike without being belittled huh? LOL



Oh, they didn't say we couldn't belittle you about your farmer's tan


----------



## capt stan

Good news!


----------



## secondseason

long_range_stick said:


> OK, so I went back and read the first post one more time and I read another post made by the original poster who made the first post and they have the title Admin besides their name.
> 
> Now I highlighted a portion of the original post in magenta .... and it reads .... "Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.".  So I take that as if I am having fun drawing pictures on a deer that has spots on it that I am within what was said by the Admin of this site.  I'm having fun if I am playing connect the dots in the spots.



You can not have fun at someone else's expense.  If you would like me to direct you to a site on the www.  who might condone this type of activity please send me a PM.

This is not a joke.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

wow. look at all the viewers


----------



## Eddy M.

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.



THANK YOU and all the other MOD's


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Nicodemus said:


> No maybe to it, TM. We can`t please everybody, and don`t even try. We just do the best we can.


Nic, I do believe you guy are doing the best you can. 
Which group is better (so to speak) The deer guys or the Turkey fellows?  Just curious 
Wait..dont answer that!


----------



## MossyOak

*Lord have mercy*

Glad the hammer has fallen..
I'd hate to get banned from this site, I'd have to go to councelling if I were banned for life 
I'd have GON withdrawls and my wife would get  my nasty  attitude 
now lets all play together and go fill our freezers 

Mossy


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I got $$$ that says some idiot will get banned on this thread.


----------



## Nicodemus

TurkeyManiac said:


> Nic, I do believe you guy are doing the best you can.
> Which group is better (so to speak) The deer guys or the Turkey fellows?  Just curious
> Wait..dont answer that!





Since I like turkey huntin` best, I have to say the turkey hunters are better.


----------



## shortround1

sorry quack, we enjoyed your post, they will be missed!


----------



## Smokepoler

All Right, everybody, let's sing it together,
Oh, a hunting we will go, A hunting we will go.......
High, ho  the merrio-o-o-o-o-o-o! A hunting we will go........
......bout time for the work whistle to blow and head out for the afternoon hunt. Who's going with me?ROLL CALL...............


----------



## Seth carter

wooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooo go hand gunner


----------



## christianhunter

Now some people might get to enjoy,posting their pics and telling their stories.Good deal!
Go get 'em Nic,hope your knee gets better,I've been stuck in the house here lately,with injuries from a car wreck,and Bronchitus.I know how you feel.


----------



## shortround1

Nicodemus said:


> Since I like turkey huntin` best, I have to say the turkey hunters are better.


nick a ain't so sure bout that. years ago me and limitless arrived at unicoy for the nwtf. we felt like we just crossed the rio grande. i realize we had just started out and all the booth dwellers were (professionals). they would not give u the time of day. i will admit that turkey hunters are not so bad to trash u when u bring a jake or 2. but i learned from the likes of roscoe, uncle charlie and the like, you just do not roost just anyone a bird. matter a fact, if someone tells me where a loudmouth is roosted, i know it is a buzzard and go the other way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

shortround1 said:


> nick a ain't so sure bout that. years ago me and limitless arrived at unicoy for the nwtf. we felt like we just crossed the rio grande. i realize we had just started out and all the booth dwellers were (professionals). they would not give u the time of day. i will admit that turkey hunters are not so bad to trash u when u bring a jake or 2. but i learned from the likes of roscoe, uncle charlie and the like, you just do not roost just anyone a bird. matter a fact, if someone tells me where a loudmouth is roosted, i know it is a buzzard and go the other way!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Free bump to the top for all who have not read it!


----------



## snookdoctor

secondseason said:


> You can not have fun at someone else's expense.  If you would like me to direct you to a site on the www.  who might condone this type of activity please send me a PM.
> 
> This is not a joke.



I will play by the rules, but clear one thing up if you can.
Which of the below, if any, will be allowed:
A - Good natured ribbing
B - General non-focused sarcasim sprinkled with humor
C - Malicious attacks, whether on going or drive by for whatever reason

And by the way, thanks for pluggin the leak


----------



## secondseason

snookdoctor said:


> I will play by the rules, but clear one thing up if you can.
> Which of the below, if any, will be allowed:
> A - Good natured ribbing
> B - General non-focused sarcasim sprinkled with humor
> C - Malicious attacks, whether on going or drive by for whatever reason
> 
> And by the way, thanks for pluggin the leak




I would say none of the above.  As you know it is hard to tell the "tone of voice" in written word.  To be safe I would shy away from the good natured ribbing especially if it can be perceived differently.


----------



## long_range_stick

snookdoctor said:


> I will play by the rules, but clear one thing up if you can.
> Which of the below, if any, will be allowed:
> A - Good natured ribbing
> B - General non-focused sarcasim sprinkled with humor
> C - Malicious attacks, whether on going or drive by for whatever reason
> 
> And by the way, thanks for pluggin the leak



You forgot 

D NONE of the above.


----------



## BSC Libertarian

You can do a little good natured ribbing in a PM....right? Or do you have to have an audience? Then how good natured is it? I'm just saying....

Good job to the mods!


----------



## snookdoctor

long_range_stick said:


> You forgot
> 
> D NONE of the above.



That would have made it too easy of a choice. Being full of humor and dripping with sarcasm, I was hoping A or B might pass. I will be good.......I hope


----------



## Handgunner

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got $$$ that says some idiot will get banned on this thread.


If I had money to just give away, I'd take that bet.


----------



## Handgunner

fatboy84 said:


> Nazi Dang D...Felt good to finally get to call someone else that for a change
> 
> 
> Great post


See, it doesn't hurt that bad does it? 

TTT!


----------



## Handgunner

long_range_stick said:


> OK, so I went back and read the first post one more time and I read another post made by the original poster who made the first post and they have the title Admin besides their name.
> 
> Now I highlighted a portion of the original post in magenta .... and it reads .... "Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.".  So I take that as if I am having fun drawing pictures on a deer that has spots on it that I am within what was said by the Admin of this site.  I'm having fun if I am playing connect the dots in the spots.


Just keep having fun.  You'll know when you've had too much.


----------



## mattech

is ther anyway to show more than 50 post per page, had alot of double pages lately.


----------



## alligood729

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.



Thank you Gunner.....for a little while there I thought I was on AT........


----------



## DEERFU

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got $$$ that says some idiot will get banned on this thread.



 2 much fun here


----------



## long_range_stick

Handgunner said:


> Just keep having fun.  You'll know when you've had too much.



GRRRRR, see its sarcastic posts like that, that keep a man wondering.

I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere.  My question is just where that line is.  




*waits for the "Ive drawn the line here and you are now going to recieve an infraction"


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

long_range_stick said:


> GRRRRR, see its sarcastic posts like that, that keep a man wondering.
> 
> I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere.  My question is just where that line is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for the "Ive drawn the line here and you are now going to recieve an infraction"




This thread was not about sarcasism! It about bashing and pesonal insults.   I wondering why your are pushing limits right now?


----------



## E_Catron

GREAT call mods!


----------



## stickum

Thank-You Handgunner........its about time they got down a notch,i guess some have forgotten that this FORUM is a PRIVELEDGE


----------



## 308NavyDad

Thank you...


----------



## THWACKG5

Can we start placing bets now on who will get banned from this thread first!?!?!


----------



## Handgunner

long_range_stick said:


> GRRRRR, see its sarcastic posts like that, that keep a man wondering.
> 
> I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere.  My question is just where that line is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for the "Ive drawn the line here and you are now going to recieve an infraction"



You still having fun?  Enjoy it while you can.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> This thread was not about sarcasism! It about bashing and pesonal insults.   I wondering why your are pushing limits right now?



Nice lookin' Avatar, AJ!



			
				Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> I got $$$ that says some idiot will get banned on this thread.



You would have won.


----------



## slip

all im going to say is im happy to see this, because i had no plans on posting any deer i killed this year, big or small, because of the people you are now stopping.

this came not a minute to soon, thank you.
happy and safe hunting to all this year.


----------



## nx95240

Booner Killa said:


> I guess that'll be the end of all that nonsense. Yes sir Mr. Handgunner, you are my hero.



same here..


----------



## Handgunner

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got $$$ that says some idiot will get banned on this thread.



How about a beer instead.



long_range_stick said:


> GRRRRR, see its sarcastic posts like that, that keep a man wondering.
> 
> I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere.  My question is just where that line is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for the "Ive drawn the line here and you are now going to recieve an infraction"




It was right there...... but, you've seen that line before.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsaTElBljOE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsaTElBljOE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DRB1313

long_range_stick said:


> GRRRRR, see its sarcastic posts like that, that keep a man wondering.
> 
> I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere.  My question is just where that line is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for the "Ive drawn the line here and you are now going to recieve an infraction"


It's right there, look!! right ther.........., AWWWWW!!


----------



## Robert Warnock

Thanks for a much needed action


----------



## gatormeup

glad to hear it!!!!!


----------



## mac1576

Glad to see this, thanks for keeping it a great forum.


----------



## SELFBOW

Been away 2 days, What have I missed other than the one guy in this thread being banned?


----------



## BowChilling

long_range_stick said:


> GRRRRR, see its sarcastic posts like that, that keep a man wondering.
> 
> I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere.  My question is just where that line is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for the "Ive drawn the line here and you are now going to recieve an infraction"





Handgunner said:


> You still having fun?  Enjoy it while you can.



Dang, he was almost with us a whole month too!


----------



## adebord30183

Great to here. I remember when I joined a year ago, this was the most fun filled place to chat, post pics, and just talk huntin but then it seemed like everytime somebody, including myself, made a post we got bashed for it. Glad to see it keeping straight. Also I find it funny that when I see an off topic post or ill mannered comment, 99 percent of the posters have been here 3 months or less. Good huntin to all!!!

Alex


----------



## badcompany

TurkeyManiac said:


> However, I also don't like big brother trying to tell me what to say either.


They are not telling you what to say, just what you are not allowed to say. There is a difference. Some push it way to far.


----------



## BLAW

Thanks for addressing this. Jettman96 and I took the afternoon off to do a little hunting before the rain comes in tomorrow and were discussing this exact topic.  Hopefully things will get back to the old days when people were able to share pics and ask questions without fear of being ridiculed.


----------



## kickers

I agree if you can't say something nice then say nothing .....


----------



## leadoff

Attaboy D!


----------



## j_seph

Thanks, by the way, since I only have one infraction could you tell me where to go to get 2 more


----------



## j_seph

Man, that was fast that makes 3


----------



## GrandSlamHunter

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.



Would've been a great post next year!!!

Seriously, we should all appreciate that we have different goals and standards in our hunting pursuits. Whether it be meat or horns, just hunt and have fun.


----------



## alligood729

DRB1313 said:


> It's right there, look!! right ther.........., AWWWWW!!



He found it!! Tripped right over it.......


----------



## PharmD

Great Thread!  We appreciate this stance more than you know!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Appreciate the good words.


----------



## dog1

*Today*

Handgunner

Thanks!  

I said it on the other forum about the knocking of what others do and I'll say it again, "Love the moment, and the harvest", you never know how many more times you'll have the opportunity.  Maybe worded a little different but hope the message gets' thru.

I used to enjoy going these forums with my two grandsons', 9 & 6 years of age. I loved showing them pics and leting them read the stories of each animal taken.  It was amazing to see their faces as they looked at the pictures of animals taken and hearing their comments.  I had got to the point I wouldn't go to the forums with all the bickering when the boys was at my home.  I didn't want them read the junk.

I'm so thankful my son takes them camping, hunting, & fishing with him every chance he can.  He'll take them to our deer camp and stay in the camp with them when he could have left them at home and hunted alone.

Again, Thank You!  I look forward to sitting down with them and showing them the animals harvest by the forum members again.

dog1


----------



## ditchdoc24

Thank you to the mods and admins for keeping this forum safe for the kids!


----------



## Jim Thompson

good move D.  man I used to make these kinds of posts...now I get to say...

yeah what he said




folks understand that yall can whine and complain about little  deer being killed all you want to, but just keep it off the threads where someone is obviously happy with what they killed.  absolutely no reason to bust someones chops for killing a deer YOU PERCEIVE to be too small.

start your own thread and let the debate begin, but stay off others threads unless they ask for your opinion


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Handgunner said:


> How about a beer instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was right there...... but, you've seen that line before.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsaTElBljOE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsaTElBljOE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




I KNEW IT!!!!!


Sure Delton, I'll take a beer!!


----------



## drago

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.



Way to go man, life is to short!!!!!!


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN

DRB1313 said:


> It's right there, look!! right ther.........., AWWWWW!!



We Have A Winner !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like someone owes Hooked On Quack some money !!!!  That did not take long !!! 

I am so glad to hear this thread !!!!  I have always kept my mouth shut on some postings... AND I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE DEER PICS, JUST THE RUDE, INSENSITIVE INDIVIDUALS THAT WANNA CHOP A MANS LEGS OUT FROM UNDER HIM WHEN HE IS SHOWING SOMETHING HE IS SO PROUD OF !!  

Great job Admin and Mods !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Thanks folks, for all the support. We appreciate it.


----------



## Keebs

slip said:


> all im going to say is im happy to see this, because i had no plans on posting any deer i killed this year, big or small, because of the people you are not stopping.
> 
> this came not a minute to soon, thank you.
> happy and safe hunting to all this year.



Is this where you were when Nic was hunting you?!?! 



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks folks, for all the support. We appreciate it.



Nic, Delton, I've come over hear & read before, but NOT posted because of all "that stuff".............. maybe I'll have a chance to come back & share a story this season..........


----------



## whiskers

Handgunner said:


> I haven't been called that in a while!
> 
> Some are already on their 3rd, so it won't take long.



Dang Delton if we are bringing up the past how about bringing back the Dancing blue thingy avatar  that you were famous for.


----------



## GGreenway

Here we go!  First Yalls President trys to silence Foxnews and now the "Gate Keepers" on the GON forum are trying tell folks what they can and can't write.  

Forum means "an assembly, meeting place, television program, etc., *for the discussion of questions of public interest*."  

Your opinion and my opinion are different and we should be able to discuss it openly. As long as the language is clean.  Who cares?  There are too many rights being taken away from us NOW; at least let speak freely on here.


----------



## bigbrannew

Praise the lord, and a high five to all of our wonderful MODS. great job guys


----------



## elfiii

GGreenway said:


> Here we go!  First Yalls President trys to silence Foxnews and now the "Gate Keepers" on the GON forum are trying tell folks what they can and can't write.
> 
> Forum means "an assembly, meeting place, television program, etc., *for the discussion of questions of public interest*."
> 
> Your opinion and my opinion are different and we should be able to discuss it openly. As long as the language is clean.  Who cares?  There are too many rights being taken away from us NOW; at least let speak freely on here.



You can speak freely here and you always have been able to speak freely here, subject to these:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414

Lots of people don't read them. Some that do don't believe them. We enforce them. We always have, we always will. Nothing has changed in that regard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

GGreenway said:


> Here we go!  First Yalls President trys to silence Foxnews and now the "Gate Keepers" on the GON forum are trying tell folks what they can and can't write.
> 
> Forum means "an assembly, meeting place, television program, etc., *for the discussion of questions of public interest*."
> 
> Your opinion and my opinion are different and we should be able to discuss it openly. As long as the language is clean.  Who cares?  There are too many rights being taken away from us NOW; at least let speak freely on here.





Oh Laaaaaaaaaaaawd, there goes another one!!


----------



## snookdoctor

GGreenway said:


> now the "Gate Keepers" on the GON forum are trying tell folks what they can and can't write.



They are not trying....they ARE.
This is a privately owned forum, so they can do that.
They don't mind the discussions, as long as it's kept civil.
Most understand that, but a few don't. 
In fairness to the Mods, they have given due notice that they are able and willing to moderate, and reminded us of the lines not to cross.
Some will get it, and the ones that don't get it will be got.
They have a tough job, but somebody has to do it


----------



## notnksnemor

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaaaawd, there goes another one!!




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JyVTmgOW2VE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JyVTmgOW2VE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tomcat1066

GGreenway said:


> Here we go!  First Yalls President trys to silence Foxnews and now the "Gate Keepers" on the GON forum are trying tell folks what they can and can't write.
> 
> Forum means "an assembly, meeting place, television program, etc., *for the discussion of questions of public interest*."
> 
> Your opinion and my opinion are different and we should be able to discuss it openly. As long as the language is clean.  Who cares?  There are too many rights being taken away from us NOW; at least let speak freely on here.



Internet forums and blogs are private property, therefore it ain't censorship if someone tells you that you can't say something.  Pretending otherwise doesn't make it so.  It's a far cry from Obama's issues with Fox News.


----------



## GRIZZLER46

*Why yall kill'n small bucks?   I only hunt rubs like this*

I only go after biguns


----------



## Backlasher82

GRIZZLER46 said:


> I only go after biguns



Congratulations on your kill, that's one mighty fine looking tree!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Backlasher82 said:


> Congratulations on your kill, that's one mighty fine looking tree!


----------



## horsecreek

long_range_stick said:


> GRRRRR, see its sarcastic posts like that, that keep a man wondering.
> 
> I understand that you have to draw a line somewhere.  My question is just where that line is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for the "Ive drawn the line here and you are now going to recieve an infraction"





NOOOO, You really think so? oh wait..banned.. sweet..now you get it dont you...
some people are just too confused:


----------



## tas6691

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks folks, for all the support. We appreciate it.



Actually THANK YALL! The mods and Admin do a great job here and keep this sillyness to a minimum and dont get near enogh credit for a tuff job that nobody wants to do. I have been a mod on a fairly large forum and dont think I want to do it again, so thank you guys for keeping this place neat and tidy!!


----------



## slip

Kebo said:


> Is this where you were when Nic was hunting you?!?!



awwwww whatt he heck!! i just _now_ caught that typo....

you are NOW stopping, not not
sorry mods, my bad


----------



## Handgunner

whiskers said:


> Dang Delton if we are bringing up the past how about bringing back the Dancing blue thingy avatar  that you were famous for.


 

I brought him out just the other day for some fun... I wish I could here...  

I loved him!!!


----------



## Handgunner

I would like to say that this was a group effort from all mods and admins, some, like Nicodemus felt very strong that something should be done, so we did.  I'm glad y'all are thankful for the effort.  Hopefully we can get this thing back on track...

But for now, it's Friday...... almost the weekend!  Front pushing through tonight, should be some fine hunting tomorrow and Sunday!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bigbrannew

Handgunner said:


> I would like to say that this was a group effort from all mods and admins, some, like Nicodemus felt very strong that something should be done, so we did.  I'm glad y'all are thankful for the effort.  Hopefully we can get this thing back on track...
> 
> But for now, it's Friday...... almost the weekend!  Front pushing through tonight, should be some fine hunting tomorrow and Sunday!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



 please lord let there be no rain n the morning


----------



## Cottontail

Thanks !!


----------



## Handgunner

bigbrannew said:


> please lord let there be no rain n the morning


I don't mind a drizzling rain..... it's the downpours like last Saturday that I hate!


----------



## win280

Handgunner said:


> I would like to say that this was a group effort from all mods and admins, some, like Nicodemus felt very strong that something should be done, so we did.  I'm glad y'all are thankful for the effort.  Hopefully we can get this thing back on track...
> 
> But for now, it's Friday...... almost the weekend!  Front pushing through tonight, should be some fine hunting tomorrow and Sunday!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



YES YES YES.Hopefully Woodys will still be the place it was
invisioned to be.Thank you Woody, Mods,Admins.


----------



## Big Red

*reply*

Well done. Life is too short to detract or lessen a person's joy taken from doing something we all love.


----------



## will hunt 4 food

I've got a pic of a button buck my dog tracked in bow season, if you guys want to thin them out fast....or would that be baiting

Thanks Admins, great decision.


----------



## fatboy84

will hunt 4 food said:


> I've got a pic of a button buck my dog tracked in bow season, if you guys want to thin them out fast....or would that be baiting
> 
> Thanks Admins, great decision.



Go for it


----------



## Hunt Georgia?

*Opinions and feelings count here...Thanks guys.*

Good thing I checked before I headed out to kill a deer. And is 3 points bad?


----------



## Money man

All I know, is that over in the fresh water fishing forum.....we never have these issues! 


Well....almost never...until someone says they throw small bass up on the shore for buzzards.....then it is on!


----------



## bigbrannew

Hunt Georgia? said:


> Good thing I checked before I headed out to kill a deer. And is 3 points bad?




NO, if it will fit on a biscuit go for it 

They're called biscuit bucks


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Money man said:


> All I know, is that over in the fresh water fishing forum.....we never have these issues!
> 
> 
> Well....almost never...until someone says they throw small bass up on the shore for buzzards.....then it is on!



I dunno, seems like anytime someone actually takes a fish home and eat it, it starts a row.

It's very confusing, release the big bass, kill the big deer --


----------



## jmfauver

*Well Said*

Well said



snookdoctor said:


> They are not trying....they ARE.
> This is a privately owned forum, so they can do that.
> They don't mind the discussions, as long as it's kept civil.
> Most understand that, but a few don't.
> In fairness to the Mods, they have given due notice that they are able and willing to moderate, and reminded us of the lines not to cross.
> Some will get it, and the ones that don't get it will be got.
> They have a tough job, but somebody has to do it


----------



## Money man

Twenty five ought six said:


> I dunno, seems like anytime someone actually takes a fish home and eat it, it starts a row.
> 
> It's very confusing, release the big bass, kill the big deer --



Yeah, we are not perfect by any means but we don't have to have the admin of GON get together and put together a plan to threaten everyone to make it stop. 

I am just sayin......

Actually...now that deer season started, it got nice and quiet over on the fishing forum. I was just wondering if some of those complainers maybe had a different screen name for their hunting season and one for their fishing season and maybe all the whiners were actually the same people and just came over to this forum?

Ok, I will leave you guys to figure it out


----------



## Muddyfoots

Money man said:


> Yeah, we are not perfect by any means but we don't have to have the admin of GON get together and put together a plan to threaten everyone to make it stop.
> 
> I am just sayin......
> 
> Actually...now that deer season started, it got nice and quiet over on the fishing forum. I was just wondering if some of those complainers maybe had a different screen name for their hunting season and one for their fishing season and maybe all the whiners were actually the same people and just came over to this forum?
> 
> Ok, I will leave you guys to figure it out



Wasn't a threat. Just HIGHLY suggested. Post as you wish, but be ready to suffer the consequences.


----------



## HandgunHTR

First off, I want to say thank you to all the Mods and Admins for what they do here.  It isn't easy playing babysitter for the 20% of the knuckleheads who cause 80% of the problems.  I  you.

Now, I have a serious question.  Is it acceptable to do a little "in yo face" posting now and again in the "Challenge forums".  You know smack talk and all.  Similar to something along the lines of, "You know you ain't gonna win if you keep shooting those button heads, right? "

I think that we are grown up to understand the difference between smack talk between teams and degrading other people's accomplishments.  Of course this only applies to the "Challenge" threads and sub-forums.

Oh, and I will completely understand if it is now off limits as well.


----------



## Money man

Muddyfoots said:


> Wasn't a threat. Just HIGHLY suggested. Post as you wish, but be ready to suffer the consequences.



Muddy: threat, promise; feel free to parse words if that is what turns you on, it is what it is but that wasn't really my point. I was teasing the hunters about their manners toward each other and recognizing that some of the fishermen act the same way. 

And for the record, to those who scream about big brother, if the government was coming in here telling you how you can and can't act, then you have an argument. Since this is a private forum, the mods can come up with a rule banning the use of all words containing a Z and it would absolutely be their right to do so.

Now go kill some younguns!    or not.......


----------



## Racor

Thanks Admins, Mods and other wiseones!



Tomcat1066 said:


> Internet forums and blogs are private property, therefore it ain't censorship if someone tells you that you can't say something.



Well said.


----------



## olcowman

GGreenway said:


> Here we go!  First Yalls President trys to silence Foxnews and now the "Gate Keepers" on the GON forum are trying tell folks what they can and can't write.
> 
> Forum means "an assembly, meeting place, television program, etc., *for the discussion of questions of public interest*."
> 
> Your opinion and my opinion are different and we should be able to discuss it openly. As long as the language is clean.  Who cares?  There are too many rights being taken away from us NOW; at least let speak freely on here.



Heck I can't disagree with that statement much. But the fact is it is a private forum, which in essence is not a forum at all. After reading some of the above posts it is clearly stated this is a place for select individuals, with opinions that only agree with those few among the select who reign supreme. And anyone individual is subject to censure, penalty, suspension, and permanent banishment at any time and for no particular reason whatsoever. Just reading the facts as stated.

I'm not trying to cause trouble here but I must have missed a lot over the years. I can't figure out what has suddenly warranted all the menacing posts and infusions of influence by the admins on the threads here? I have been in some pretty rowdy debates on here and up until the last 30 days or so didn't even realize this site was moderated. I ain't supposed to comment on such actions so I aint gonna tell ya'll I got 3 or 4 really confusing pms.

I guess it is a thankless job to start with, unless that is your thing. (Some kid always raised their hand when they needed a hall monitor in elementary school?) It is not my cup of tea, but I realize there must be a valid reason for them to lord over the threads here. You have to remember the "private" part that lies just under the surface of what is often called a "public" forum. I didn't even know they banned people here, what is folks getting on here and doing? 

It's a shame such a good and resourceful site is somehow being undermined by some dumb kids or just evil, bored people out there to the point it may one day get uncomfortable for most of us to honestly express our views on here. Why not make all members give their home address out and when they get out of line we could get a group together and go over and have a "come to Jesus" meeting with them or something? I mean dang, we lose enough of our freedoms already, granted this is not an open platform guaranteed by any implied act to provide any such freedom,(just beating a mod to it) it still makes me mad that a few folks out there are causing the tone on here to start to turn in the direction it currently has? 

If it comes to the point you got to watch every word you post or spend half your posts bragging on the admin's incredible ingenuity and brilliance (which ain't that uncommon) well a wonderful and great idea launched by a man with vision and used by thousands of decent Americans has been stolen by a few idiots. Like I said, I just flat out missed the mess that has brought all this heat on to the forum, but I hope it was shot dead in it's track and we can all lighten the tone up here and get back to enjoying ourselves. Opening the page and seeing "starting today the nonsense will stop..." or "From this point on any member who...." or even worse "You have a private message from...." that really puts a positive spin on it don't it?


----------



## braintree

Handgunner said:


> This is deer season folks.  We should be out hunting deer, having fun with family and friends, and enjoying this sport.  Instead, some are here to blast and nit-pick anything they can to try and steal someones moment.
> 
> It will stop today.  Consider this your first warning.  The staff of this site have grown very tired of babysitting a bunch of adults.
> 
> Starting now, anyone found making condescending remarks about someone's legally taken deer will be given an infraction.  4 infractions and you are automatically shown the door.  Some folks already have a few to their name, you know who you are.  You are treading on thin ice.
> 
> We want this place to be where anyone can come and show off their kill, get an "atta boy" or "atta girl" and be proud of their game without worrying about being blasted because it doesn't measure up to another persons standards.  We will not tolerate such behavior.
> 
> Have fun, kill some deer, post up the pictures and stories and enjoy this board.  If you can't do that, find another sand box to scratch in.  You have been warned.



4 infractions IMO is too many, but I'm glad the admin is doing it.


----------



## germag

I don't know what the complaining is about here...here's what I've taken from this thread. It shouldn't be a big deal...

I haven't really seen anyone dictate what you can or cannot say, at least within the rules that you agreed to when you joined the forum. 

What you are being told is _where_ you can say it. That's perfectly reasonable. You are free to say pretty much what you want, just use some common sense about where you say it.

All that's being asked of you is not to go into someone's thread, where they've posted a picture of a deer they've killed, and start knocking them or their deer or start talking about how people should kill "little deer" or whatever. If you can't just congratulate them on their kill and give them an "attaboy" or "attagirl", then just move on. It's not that hard. 


If you feel that you simply _must_ talk about what kind of deer people should or shouldn't shoot, then start your own thread and debate away.

It's not a matter of not being allowed to express opinions or not being able to say this or that, it's a matter of not berating people in their own threads (or any thread where people are posting about their kills) over the animals they've taken and have every right to be proud of. What it amounts to is a call for common courtesy. If you aren't capable of that, then you might not belong here anyway.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

long_range_stick said:


> If it still has spots can we play connect the dots with the pics first?




dude a  little brown spray paint goes a LONG way


----------



## chadf

Only one ban and 3 pages?

I gotta check the views!
(almost 4,000!!!)


----------



## j.irvin

Thanks for taking out the trash.   I haven't been on this forum for long, myself, but I have learned a whole lot in a short time.


----------



## crackerdave

WTM45 said:


> Some things just will never stop, Delton.
> Websites will continue to require constant supervision and moderation.  This one is no different, except it has even stricter rules and guidelines than most which makes it even more difficult to moderate at times.
> 
> If more folks knew just how difficult the job is, they would be quite humbled that good folks VOLUNTEER to keep the lights on here!
> 
> Keep up the good work Woody's Staff!  It is greatly appreciated!



Hey,WTM45 - I don't see "Moderator" under your name anymore.Are you undercover?


----------



## AmandaM

Thank the Lord! I haven't been a member long but I learned very quickly what kills you should post and ones that would get yeah. Now maybe I won't be afraid to post my first kill even if its small


----------



## olcowman

germag said:


> I don't know what the complaining is about here...here's what I've taken from this thread. It shouldn't be a big deal...
> 
> I haven't really seen anyone dictate what you can or cannot say, at least within the rules that you agreed to when you joined the forum.
> 
> What you are being told is _where_ you can say it. That's perfectly reasonable. You are free to say pretty much what you want, just use some common sense about where you say it.
> 
> All that's being asked of you is not to go into someone's thread, where they've posted a picture of a deer they've killed, and start knocking them or their deer or start talking about how people should kill "little deer" or whatever. If you can't just congratulate them on their kill and give them an "attaboy" or "attagirl", then just move on. It's not that hard.
> 
> 
> If you feel that you simply _must_ talk about what kind of deer people should or shouldn't shoot, then start your own thread and debate away.
> 
> It's not a matter of not being allowed to express opinions or not being able to say this or that, it's a matter of not berating people in their own threads (or any thread where people are posting about their kills) over the animals they've taken and have every right to be proud of. What it amounts to is a call for common courtesy. If you aren't capable of that, then you might not belong here anyway.



Reasonable enough, but I really didn't realize this was going on so much. It probably just didn't catch my attention as I am not preaching trophy hunting or meat hunting in particular. My first one was the runt of the litter but I was proud as can be and would have mounted it if I'd had the money. (might have looked funny with them spikes?) 

This pretty much the only forum I participate in therefore I don't know what goes on at other forums either. I just wish to stress that I have never had a problem with the mods running folks off that are posting disparaging remarks about someone choosing to kill a legal deer. And ya'll made it clear that if they want to argue about shooting a fork horn or waiting for the next world record they can start their on thread. That is more than accomondating and fair to all. If someone can't refrain from spoiling a photo-op of some kid's first deer because he calls himself a trophy hunter, well he's got issues and needs to watch Oprah or Dr. Phil. 

I do apologize if anyone took my post has being a challenge to the this sites moderation. Truthfully, I do wince each time I see a mod have to call a particular person out or shut down a thread. I sure enjoy our freedom on this forum to compare ideas and debate points with various individuals. And we are as guilty as any if we standby and let a minority of selfish, tactless, small-minded heathens take our forum away a piece at a time.

Just a note in closing, ain't no trophy hunters on here right now are they? Good... cause 99% of the folks I know who call themselves "Trophy Hunters" do so because they ain't much good at killing deer to start with. It's alot easier to claim you was waiting for a 14 pointer to walk by your stand than to just say you suck at deer hunting when everybody at camp is dragging them in left and right!


----------



## germag

olcowman said:


> Reasonable enough, but I really didn't realize this was going on so much. It probably just didn't catch my attention as I am not preaching trophy hunting or meat hunting in particular. My first one was the runt of the litter but I was proud as can be and would have mounted it if I'd had the money. (might have looked funny with them spikes?)
> 
> This pretty much the only forum I participate in therefore I don't know what goes on at other forums either. I just wish to stress that I have never had a problem with the mods running folks off that are posting disparaging remarks about someone choosing to kill a legal deer. And ya'll made it clear that if they want to argue about shooting a fork horn or waiting for the next world record they can start their on thread. That is more than accomondating and fair to all. If someone can't refrain from spoiling a photo-op of some kid's first deer because he calls himself a trophy hunter, well he's got issues and needs to watch Oprah or Dr. Phil.
> 
> I do apologize if anyone took my post has being a challenge to the this sites moderation. Truthfully, I do wince each time I see a mod have to call a particular person out or shut down a thread. I sure enjoy our freedom on this forum to compare ideas and debate points with various individuals. And we are as guilty as any if we standby and let a minority of selfish, tactless, small-minded heathens take our forum away a piece at a time.
> 
> Just a note in closing, ain't no trophy hunters on here right now are they? Good... cause 99% of the folks I know who call themselves "Trophy Hunters" do so because they ain't much good at killing deer to start with. It's alot easier to claim you was waiting for a 14 pointer to walk by stand than to just say you suck at deer hunting when everybody at camp is dragging them in left and right!




One of the worst ones I can remember recently was in a thread in the Varmint Hunting and Trapping forum where a young girl was running a trapline and posted up some pictures. One "sportsman" (and I use the term very lightly) just berated her for it. It was really stupid.


----------



## Barehunter

This is awesome!  Order restored...   Thanks!


----------



## RipperIII

Kudos for the moderators!
As a new "outdoorsman" and hunter, I come to this site for insight and information from you experienced hunters.
I enjoy sharing in the success stories as well as commiserate with the not so successful stories from each of you fellow posters.
I can not for the life of me understand why anyone feels the necessity to berate anyone else for a legal kill, or experience.
It has been my experience in life that those who belittle others are in fact simply insecure with themselves.
I am glad that the mods take the time to police this forum, it can not be a pleasant task.
Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Hankus

Prishate it yall!!


----------



## sparkplug

Amen brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony32

wish this therad would have gotten going before i got bashed so bad


----------



## captainhook

Happy to hear some of the negativity is being neutralized!


----------



## mhayes

thanks mods. I was wondering how much longer this was gonna go on. Thanks for putting ya'lls feet down....


----------



## miketrike

*really?*

im sorry if somebody else has posted this already, but i read handguners post and am quite shocked. This is a public forum and he is pretty much telling me and you what you can say and cannot say even if that is not what you believe. by saying that you cannot vritisize somebody for shooting a small deer, etc. I wont ever say wat i dont feel if i feel a deer shouldt have been shot i will say so because that is wat i belive. that doesnt mean it is right but its how i feel and i have been raised to express my feelings. if he is gonna tell us what we can or cannot post then this isnot a public forum. it might as well be a moderator forum tellin you what they thinh you should post on the way there feelings are. All they are is opinons not facts and everybody is intitled to there own. Even those who voted for obama lol. just my way of seeing things


----------



## jmharris23

miketrike said:


> im sorry if somebody else has posted this already, but i read handguners post and am quite shocked. This is a public forum and he is pretty much telling me and you what you can say and cannot say even if that is not what you believe. by saying that you cannot vritisize somebody for shooting a small deer, etc. I wont ever say wat i dont feel if i feel a deer shouldt have been shot i will say so because that is wat i belive. that doesnt mean it is right but its how i feel and i have been raised to express my feelings. if he is gonna tell us what we can or cannot post then this isnot a public forum. it might as well be a moderator forum tellin you what they thinh you should post on the way there feelings are. All they are is opinons not facts and everybody is intitled to there own. Even those who voted for obama lol. just my way of seeing things



It may be your way of seeing things, and you're welcome to do as you please. You just won't be doing it here very long.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Amen, I may send a little pic every now and then now! BTW I do have some big pics. The little pics overall I seem to be the proudest of the most because of the day's events, friends or family involved, prayers answered, the hurdles I may have jumped that day, the days that ''seemed'' to be ruined at the onstart, a certain co-existence with nature feeling, and ultimately the things that cannot be put into words. More to hunting than pulling the trigger or punching the release- it's the rush and the hours leading up to it are the most important- but fried backstraps is a close second, lol.


----------



## Gentleman4561

Thank You Mods! I have seen tons of people being complete jerks and am glad something is being done about it.


----------



## Backlasher82

jmharris23 said:


> It may be your way of seeing things, and you're welcome to do as you please. You just won't be doing it here very long.



And most of us here appreciate the stand the mods have taken on this issue. Thank you!


----------



## miketrike

jmharris23 said:


> It may be your way of seeing things, and you're welcome to do as you please. You just won't be doing it here very long.



thats what im sayin! im not sayin ne thing wrong just my opinion! if you feel that im wrong and kick me off than thats ur decision. you may feel like you can control people here like a rent a cop but ur nothing more than we are. people expressing WHAT THEY FEEL! Just because we dont feel the way you do, does that mean were wrong? and should get kicked off? yall gotta get yer stuff together yer messing up a good thing here in people expressin what they believe in.


----------



## modern_yeoman

miketrike said:


> thats what im sayin! im not sayin ne thing wrong just my opinion! if you feel that im wrong and kick me off than thats ur decision. you may feel like you can control people here like a rent a cop but ur nothing more than we are. people expressing WHAT THEY FEEL! Just because we dont feel the way you do, does that mean were wrong? and should get kicked off? yall gotta get yer stuff together yer messing up a good thing here in people expressin what they believe in.



Dang man....every post you've made today has been rude...Do you post once a year just to tick someone off?


----------



## miketrike

not trying to be rude just trying to express my feelings. Which I guess is not allowed on this site ne more


----------



## Buck

miketrike said:


> not trying to be rude just trying to express my feelings. Which I guess is not allowed on this site ne more



I'm being as nice as I can for the second time today.  Please, just let it go.


----------



## boneboy96

details at 11!~


----------



## Muddyfoots

boneboy96 said:


> details at 11!~



Possibly 10:30.


----------



## germag

Lord have Mercy. Some folks just don't get it.


----------



## GusGus

Way to go Mods and Admins!! I have seen to many posts lately that started out "I wasnt going to post this pic because I didnt wanna get bashed." or something of the sort. This is a GREAT forum and that should never be a fear. Thanks guys!!


----------



## bowtie

amen...about time....tired of hearing people complain about what other people do........thanks mods


----------



## leadoff

miketrike said:


> im sorry if somebody else has posted this already, but i read handguners post and am quite shocked. This is a public forum and he is pretty much telling me and you what you can say and cannot say even if that is not what you believe.



Technically, it is privately owned.....I don't remember ever having to pay to make any posts on this forum.  The MODS have set the rules to their specifications and expect the members to follow them.  In MY opinion, there is a big difference between someone posting their opinion and someone posting demeaning Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  We are all hunters and should be supportive of our hunting heritage and traditions.  Hunting is first and foremost a way to enjoy and respect the outdoors; trophy management is only a modern aspect of hunting that some follow.  True hunting is enjoying the time you spend outdoors and respecting the quarry you pursue by not wasting the kill.  I wonder how many "trophy" hunters actually utilize the meat from their kills.  In all honesty, times are pretty tough for many right now, and I, for one, will probably kill more deer this year to fill my freezer to help offset my grocery bills.  That is TRUE hunting IMO.


----------



## Jay Hughes




----------



## Tomcat1066

miketrike said:


> im sorry if somebody else has posted this already, but i read handguners post and am quite shocked. This is a public forum and he is pretty much telling me and you what you can say and cannot say even if that is not what you believe.



That's just it.  It is _not_ a public forum.  It's private.  The vast majority of internet sites are just that.  That means you either follow their rules, or they show you the door.  If we don't like it, we can show ourselves to the door.  But just because it's open registration doesn't make it public, just like a local shopping mall isn't really a public place.  Sure, you can just walk on in...but they can ask you to just walk on out too.  That's the difference between public and private property.

If someone doesn't like it, then start your own web forum and have your own rules (or none at all if you like).  But as someone who's been a moderator/admin before, it ain't as easy as it looks.  Trust me.


----------



## Hunt Georgia?

*Known as....*

Pond management???????





Money man said:


> All I know, is that over in the fresh water fishing forum.....we never have these issues!
> 
> 
> Well....almost never...until someone says they throw small bass up on the shore for buzzards.....then it is on!


----------



## JJS6385

Well Said!  Thank Ya!


----------



## Hunt Georgia?

*Open up wide...Here comes your foot..*

This reminds me of a club I use to belong too. After signing up the presidents would modify the approved rules to suit their personal interest...again my opinion no reply required..


----------



## outdoorsman52

i couldt agree more why should any one have to be ashamed of thier kill and not post their pictures they are proud of there take  and should be congraduated instead of insulted nick u the man


----------



## joedublin

Thanks...any deer is a gift from God and He should be thanked for each and every one we get.


----------



## kbhunter

miketrike said:


> not trying to be rude just trying to express my feelings. Which I guess is not allowed on this site ne more


I think everyone is entitled to their beliefs, but everybody does not have the right to be derogitory toward anyone else. When people begin trying to tell other folks what they should or should not shoot, hunt or catch, that to me should not be allowed, perod. 

I have a sixteen year old that is on this site and yes, he hunts abiding to QDM rules of our county, but, I remember when I was growing up. I was happy to shoot anything with "horns" and it was a trophy to me, at any size. My family ate the meat and there was only a few doe days every year, so if it was legal (aside from button heads)
we harvested it. Now, my family don't eat as much as we did, so I only harvest what we can eat (does) and we hunt for bigger bucks. There are kids, young hunters, handicapped hunters and meat hunters that don't need to hear someone's diatribe. Think of it this way, ever see someone dressed different, looks different or has a impairment, would you say something just because it's "how you feel"? Or would you think to yourself, that would be rude, I should keep it to myself. If your the first type, you don't need to be on any public forum, if your the second type, your with allot of people, you might have an opinion, but realize you just shouldn't say it! 

TREAT others with RESPECT, they respect you more in return.


----------



## wmahunter

kbhunter said:


> Think of it this way, ever see someone dressed different, looks different or has a impairment, would you say something just because it's "how you feel"? Or would you think to yourself, that would be rude, I should keep it to myself. If your the first type, you don't need to be on any public forum, if your the second type, your with allot of people, you might have an opinion, but realize you just shouldn't say it!



Seems like it is easier for folks to type something rude than to say it in person. 

One thing I always try to do is go to the "advanced reply" page and then after typing my reply I hit the "preview post" button and read it several times before submitting it.
I have made a few edits before posting by doing it that way.

This also lets me check the grammar, punctuation, and logic of my post because I have always felt that if it is worth saying then it needs to be said correctly so that people will understand what you are trying to say.....obviously not a high priority for some on here.


----------



## southerndraw

Good God could skins get any thinner? Please suck it up!!


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm glad to be here! Thanks for having me. I have a deer hunting addiction. Isee i'm not alone.


----------



## huntaholic

Amen !


----------



## Kawaliga

Some are still pushing it as far as they can. The reason rules have to be tightened is because of people like you, and you know who you are.


----------



## tomtlb66

*Food Plot Question*

I know its a little late for a food plot, but I haven't had anytime to do anything. Any suggestions as far as what to plant in the next couple of days? I would like to have something there, I hunt in an area surrounded with acorns and have a open spot with alot of sunshine and when it rains, this area will get enough of it. I would like something that can grow and attract and keep the deer. Please help


----------



## Inthegarge

Tom, most seed companies say you can plant Spring plots up until the end of May. With rain coming towards the weekend it should be fine if you can plant this week. I use Pennington's and have good success even with late plantings. PH, fertlizer and rain are key. Goos Luck.....RW


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter

Thumbs up!!


----------



## wally-gator

*Tell it brother!*

Amen to that brother.


----------



## Nicodemus

With archery season fixin` to start, this is a good time read this again.


----------



## christianhunter

Nicodemus said:


> With archery season fixin` to start, this is a good time read this again.



Ain't it the truth!


----------



## Nicodemus

Another to the top, just so everybody stays honest...


----------



## Twenty five ought six

An oldy but goldy.


----------



## mattb78

Don't forget guys, you can't criticize folks for shooting small bucks even though they say they only want the meat but let does walk.

Good thing this thread got bumped.  Don't forget.


----------



## Robert Warnock

Thanks Handgunner and the other Mods Some people just try to take the fun out of other's success.  I think ya'll do a great job!


----------



## germag

Bump.


----------



## oaktree4444

I agree 100%


----------



## sclark

cause I'm so much cooler online


----------



## mtr3333

Message is great! Unity among us is more important than ego stats.


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK.

you cant fix stuipid


----------



## Nicodemus

.HOLD EM HOOK. said:


> you cant fix stuipid






Oh yes we can.


----------



## killa86

Twenty five ought six said:


> Why not just exile them to the duck hunting forum?



i think political forum would be a much worse exile


----------



## striper commander

What happened to handgunner. I know he has not been around for a good while.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Nicodemus said:


> Since I like turkey huntin` best, I have to say the turkey hunters are better.



What do you think about Elk Hunters. LOL
I hunt it all.
Larry


----------



## Nicodemus

Larry Young Jr said:


> What do you think about Elk Hunters. LOL
> I hunt it all.
> Larry





Never been, but from what I do know about it, I would rank it right there with turkeys.


----------



## sac1972

I have been a member for just a short time now but, I can say I do  enjoy it. While I don't agree with everyone on every subject I do respect their views. We all have an opinion and should respect others. I feel the moderators are doing a good job and it is terrible that you all have to police this much. There is a difference in a little ribbing on some friends and being down right rude. We all need to just think before we post.

good job guys


----------



## riskyb

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> dude a  little brown spray paint goes a LONG way



they said we cant hound any legal game which is the way it should be but illegal fawns ect look to still be fair game within reason unless i missunderstood if i am wrong please correct me before i make a mistake


----------



## Gadget

300mag said:


> What happened to handgunner. I know he has not been around for a good while.




Was wondering the same thing, he's been here since the very beginning, before Woody's......Gon web board days.


----------



## Killdee

Last I hear, he dont come on here much if any these days. I need to check on ole Delbert. Oh yeah I remember the web board days, what a hassle to read and post. Seems like there was a good bit of bickering on there too, just a few guys, bout like now but with 60k or more members it seems like a lot of griping.


----------



## Gadget

Killdee said:


> Last I hear, he dont come on here much if any these days. I need to check on ole Delbert. Oh yeah I remember the web board days, what a hassle to read and post. Seems like there was a good bit of bickering on there too, just a few guys, bout like now but with 60k or more members it seems like a lot of griping.




Don't think there was as much bickering back then, remember we all had to use our first and last name as username, didn't have an alias to hide behind like now....



Gonna send Delton a email and see how he's doing.


----------



## Killdee

Gadget said:


> Don't think there was as much bickering back then, remember we all had to use our first and last name as username, didn't have an alias to hide behind like now....
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna send Delton a email and see how he's doing.



I do remember 1 guy in particular that was always arguing bout something, I think hes still on here and gos by the same name.Dont take but 2-3 to seem like a lot when there were only a few hundred of us on there back then.


----------



## Gadget

Killdee said:


> I do remember 1 guy in particular that was always arguing bout something, I think hes still on here and gos by the same name.Dont take but 2-3 to seem like a lot when there were only a few hundred of us on there back then.




 I remember a couple trouble makers too, one in particular; the board was private back then, you had to have a GON subscription in order to join the forum, and thus use your subscribed first and last name. This guy would go out and buy a 1yr subscription with a fake name just so he could join the forum with an alias, then talk all the crap he wanted and no one would know who he was.....


----------



## quinn

It's kinda funny to go thru and read this and see all those great posters we miss now have banned under their name.Ya'll got a tough job mod's and admins....but thats what they pay ya'll for!After reading some from the last couple of days i would think we'll loose a few more great posters!


----------



## elfiii

A friendly Opening Day reminder.


----------



## mtr3333

Butterflies, need to stretch and take a few laps!


----------



## germag

riskyb said:


> they said we cant hound any legal game which is the way it should be but illegal fawns ect look to still be fair game within reason unless i missunderstood if i am wrong please correct me before i make a mistake



Yep. You made a mistake. It is NOT illegal to kill a fawn in Georgia....therefore, it is not LEGAL to bash someone in this forum about doing so. If you can't just congratulate the hunter on his or her kill, then just keep your mouth shut and move on to another thread. It's really simple.


----------



## allys dad

'''''''''''''''' ok


----------



## Jeffriesw

germag said:


> Yep. You made a mistake. It is NOT illegal to kill a fawn in Georgia....therefore, it is not LEGAL to bash someone in this forum about doing so. If you can't just congratulate the hunter on his or her kill, then just keep your mouth shut and move on to another thread. It's really simple.



Well Put.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Ironic coincidence: Sophos Labs (I do systems analysis and track security issues) posted this in their blog today:

How to Deal With an Internet Troll


----------



## Nicodemus

Bump, for those who don`t believe.


----------



## .

Bump for this year.  

Bashing comments are beginning to appear.  Don't be one of those people.


----------



## Nicodemus

Bump, for the new year. If there are any questions, a PM to any of the staff will get you an answer.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think this needs to be brought back to the top.


----------

